# Windows Freezing Closed in the winter



## MURPHYSAWG (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi All,
I have owned 10 different VW's over the years.
All have one common problem. The windows freeze shut in the winter.
I live in Chicago.
Doors opened because they are framed but the windows cannot roll down
My new CC has the auto crack [roll the windows down 10 mm when you press the key FOB open, or touch the door handle]
My question is .......Will this auto crack feature prevent the freezing shut syndrome?. 
I am worried this frameless window will stick to the seal and I'll have problems opening the door or damage the window or seal in the cold snowy weather
Searched the forum, asked vw.com and my dealer and they all are clueless.
Wondering if the Germans finally figured this out. After all it does snow in the motherland.
Any thoughts?
Murf


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

MURPHYSAWG said:


> Hi All,
> I have owned 10 different VW's over the years.
> All have one common problem. The windows freeze shut in the winter.
> I live in Chicago.
> ...


instructions are in your manual. section 3.1 page 48. at low outside temperatures the windows
can freeze to the seal so that they cannot be lowered during unclocking or prior to opening
the door. *Do not open the door if this happens*. lock the vehicle again and use deicing spray
to remove the ice. unlock the vehicle again to check whether the windows can be lowered. repeat
the process as needed until the windows are fully operational.


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

Interesting. What about those of us that have the auto-backup camera? Do I have to de-ice it everytime I want to backup?

Also, please recommend a good de-icing spray.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

david5182 said:


> Also, please recommend a good de-icing spray.


x2 Please. As I live in Chicago too and Ice sucks.


----------



## januarygun (Sep 21, 2010)

That's why I wanna a get a REMOTE STARTER put in before winter hits.......

I'm sure a frozen window can't be good for the motor and other parts, to meet resistance..


Anybody put in car remote start yet???


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

sfccryder said:


> instructions are in your manual. section 3.1 page 48. at low outside temperatures the windows
> can freeze to the seal so that they cannot be lowered during unclocking or prior to opening
> the door. *Do not open the door if this happens*. lock the vehicle again and use deicing spray
> to remove the ice. unlock the vehicle again to check whether the windows can be lowered. repeat
> the process as needed until the windows are fully operational.


Is this for real? Sounds pretty awful.


----------



## erisaman (Sep 30, 2010)

CC Ya said:


> Is this for real? Sounds pretty awful.


It is for real, but has been a feature of most coupes - BMW, Mercedes etc - for many years and is not such a problem as may appear. Of course, in the US it can be extremely cold compared to what I'm used to in 'wet' Wales, but, as has been mentioned, the car was conceived and developed in the shadow of some very icy mountains in Germany .


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Its not that big of a deal. Before the CC iave driven BMW's with frameless doors and every winter I go through this. When you are cleaning off the windshield with your ice scraper, use it on the door as well...the bottom of the glass. Thats what keeps your window from dropping that 10mm thats needed.

NEVER once did I ever have my window freeze to the seal. In the last 11 years that Ive driven frameless windowed cars, that was my fix action...


----------



## MURPHYSAWG (Mar 5, 2008)

*Is there a premptive strike we can make?*



sfccryder said:


> instructions are in your manual. section 3.1 page 48. at low outside temperatures the windows
> can freeze to the seal so that they cannot be lowered during unclocking or prior to opening
> the door. *Do not open the door if this happens*. lock the vehicle again and use deicing spray
> to remove the ice. unlock the vehicle again to check whether the windows can be lowered. repeat
> the process as needed until the windows are fully operational.


Would it help to apply silicone spray or the de-icer to the window seal in advance of the cold temps and snow?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Im sure it would but it would make a mess of your window...think streaks


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

MURPHYSAWG said:


> Would it help to apply silicone spray or the de-icer to the window seal in advance of the cold temps and snow?


vw recommends that well maintatined seals do not freeze easily. silicone is not
recommended by vw for the seals. if you want you could try vw's special seal
lubricant part # G 052 172 A1 which is silicome free.


----------



## MURPHYSAWG (Mar 5, 2008)

*RV antifreeze*



sfccryder said:


> vw recommends that well maintatined seals do not freeze easily. silicone is not
> recommended by vw for the seals. if you want you could try vw's special seal
> lubricant part # G 052 172 A1 which is silicome free.


I like your suggestion, Use VW part makes sense
Just for your information my service manager at the AutoBarn in Mt Prospect IL suggested spraying RV antifreeze on the seals using a small spray bottle
Thanks
Murf


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Glad to know about this thread; I'll have to let my dad know.

To the OP, what VW's have you owned? I have never had an issue with my old Mk3 Jetta GLX in the winter or my current MkV; we won't speak of my first car (Corrado), because we all know that the regulators never function.:laugh:

I live in Chicago though. I guess the only problem I had in the winter that was related to the windows was the tint peeling on my drivers side because condensation got beneath the tint and froze. But that was not the actual window failing, just the tint.


----------



## MURPHYSAWG (Mar 5, 2008)

*Here is the List of VW's*



g60_corrado_91 said:


> Glad to know about this thread; I'll have to let my dad know.
> 
> To the OP, what VW's have you owned? I have never had an issue with my old Mk3 Jetta GLX in the winter or my current MkV; we won't speak of my first car (Corrado), because we all know that the regulators never function.:laugh:
> 
> I live in Chicago though. I guess the only problem I had in the winter that was related to the windows was the tint peeling on my drivers side because condensation got beneath the tint and froze. But that was not the actual window failing, just the tint.


1960 beetle, 1966 Beetle, 1972 sqareback, 1975 Beetle, 77 Rabbit, 83, GTI, 89 Golf, 1997 Jetta, 2001-1/2 Passat, 2004 Passat, 2008 GTI, and now the 2010CC Sport. So I guess it's been 12 VW's for me. 
The worst with the frozen windows were the Passats and the 2008 GTI but at least you could still get into the car because the windows had frames. With the CC if the windows are frozen to the seals you risk damaging the glass. Glad to receive all the feedback from Vortex members.


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

So, can anyone recommend a good de-icer?


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

My CC is not a daily driver and I don't have a garage so I'm gonna keep a carcover on it in the winter when not in use. I know they are a PITA but I don't want to be scraping windows and brushing snow(and paint) off my car.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

david5182 said:


> So, can anyone recommend a good de-icer?


I bought some Prestone de-icer last year and actually had to use it, I scraped the base of the window clean but it still wouldn't go down. I sprayed it twice in lass than 5 minutes and it opened. It wasn't stuck at the top just the base. 

I kept the deicer in the trunk but you should remove all the snow first from the lid before you open it or the snow will fall in the trunk when it slides off of the rear glass.:banghead:


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

I would have never thought about this ever happening - EVER. lol (socal), thanks OP for raising awareness!


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

nstabl said:


> I would have never thought about this ever happening - EVER. lol (socal), thanks OP for raising awareness!


You mean this one: http://www.amazon.com/Prestone-Spray-Icer-Aerosol-AS-242/dp/B0016GVKCY

How quickly does the ice melt after you spray?


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Well it appears that I'm using the wrong stuff for a different job. If I were to spray this the night before it may work better. But this is what I sprayed on in the morning once and it worked very well.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2950618&CAWELAID=161513286


----------



## djtr (Jun 11, 2011)

just had to add to this thread. I was assured when purchasing I would not have anything to worry these windows are tested, now, my car freezes me out constantly. to the point where if it is snowing I drive my wife's ford rather than waste 20 minutes trying to get into my CC. I called vw they had the dealer service the seals and still nothing. it is USELESS when its cold out. I sometimes wish I lived in southern ontario rather than ottawa, I bet I never would have had this problem. Instead I get locked out of my car, normaly in a parking lot where there is nothing around. Oh forgot to mention, after I had the seals serviced corporate actualy told me to "just call road side every time you can't get in" That is an unacceptable solution to me.

Before the haters start bashing, YES I scrape off the bottom of the window, YES I'v tried the deicing spray, no it doesn't help. Yes the dealer has serviced the seals, no that didn't help either.

I had to use a bucket of luk warm water to get into the car once... corporate says, "oh well that is probably making the situation worse" DUDE ITS A CAR!! It lives outside!! 

Second call into VW. They are looking into it. The first time I offered to stay brand loyal and trade it in (had 6000k) on it at the time. the dealer would only give me black book. now with 14k BMW is offering me a better trade on my car than VW. I'v expressed this to them. They are supposed to get back to me.

I want to stay brand loyal but this is getting stupid paying this amount of money and never being able to drive it!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just a little tip. Try a very thin strip of Vaseline along the upper rubber trim. This should prevent the window freezing to the rubber.
I never did that, because I live in Florida, but I remember my Grandparents that grew up in Germany and currently live in Wisconsin, always talking about how good that works.

Sent from a rooted payphone using Taptalk


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> Just a little tip. Try a very thin strip of Vaseline along the upper rubber trim. This should prevent the window freezing to the rubber.
> I never did that, because I live in Florida, but I remember my Grandparents that grew up in Germany and currently live in Wisconsin, always talking about how good that works.
> 
> Sent from a rooted payphone using Taptalk


Those wiley old home remedies have a fantastic way of working.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I can totally relate to this problem

Maybe because this is supposed to be a nicer car, they assume everyone garages it?

Well I don't have a garage yet (working on that at the moment) and I've had about 8 times this winter when the driver's window was frozen.
I sprayed deicer on the bottom and that worked a couple times.
A couple other times though....it wouldn't thaw right away and had to wait until the car warmed up.
Very annoying though.

Dealership told me that silicone spray sprayed at the base of the window takes care of it. They just applied it today (even though winter is almost over now)....we'll see how that works out

Just a minor annoying issue which "shouldn't" happen


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't BMW have the same frame-less windows?


----------



## djtr (Jun 11, 2011)

So here is the update. They wanted me to bring the car into the dealer for investigation. I contacted the dealers service manager by email to schedule the appointment and I was told they are just going to lube the seals again..... that already didn't work.... and now that the temperature is going up that I will have to wait until it cools off to see if anything changes. Personaly I think this is unacceptable to buy the top end VW car and be stranded all the time. They just keep pushing the issue asside and doing the same thing. I called back in to speak to my customer rep... got voicemail. Expressed again that this wasn't an acceptable solution, that I was losing more money and not being in a car I can actualy use all year. Reminded them once again that BMW has offered a higher trade even tho the car has more mileage and are throwing in all the servicing for 4 years. Im really trying to stay brand loyal, I'm handing them a solution and even telling them I'm willing to pay a bit more to get into something that will work where I live and I don't seem to be getting anywhere. 

I thought about the vaseline but honestly I shouldn't have to bump up against greasy seals getting into something that is supposed to be a higher end car. I would have purchased an old beater if I wanted that  


I'll keep you guys updated. They still have not called back. I'm going to call again today.


----------



## djtr (Jun 11, 2011)

bigmikeo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't BMW have the same frame-less windows?


 Yes they do, and so do the new ford mustangs.... both use a softer seal that flexes more and isn't so hard. The ice can't stick as well to them. Also not all BMW have it.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Our CC has done that and Froozen the Door shut !*

I Oiled the Door with a couple of different low temp sprays into Door and Lock etc. , but
once in awhile the weather is just so , and Bam No Entrance at all , If one could
get into the Car at least they could start and Thaw the Dam thing out .

The Windows Not going down to an Ice Coating on the Side Glass - Well that is to be expected .
I have sprayed , and found Furniture Spray - works Best . ( Pledge ) more Wax-y I feel is the Better . What really Bugs Me are the No Guide and Dead Soft Window Seals on the Outside
Lower Glass - those get Damaged so easy - trying to get Ice Off Your Ride .

On Saabs & Volvo's - there is a Nice Hard edge & one is slide the Ice Scraper along this , 
without Damaging Ones Car .


----------



## djtr (Jun 11, 2011)

Manager called me back. We discussed some options, will hear back thursday.


----------



## djtr (Jun 11, 2011)

EngTech1 said:


> I Oiled the Door with a couple of different low temp sprays into Door and Lock etc. , but
> once in awhile the weather is just so , and Bam No Entrance at all , If one could
> get into the Car at least they could start and Thaw the Dam thing out .
> 
> ...


 Funny story, one day it took me 35 mins to get into the car, so I started it left the heat on high for an hour came back, and the car had re-frozen itself shut running!


----------



## djtr (Jun 11, 2011)

Came to an equitable solution! VW does care about their customers  So far i'm pleased.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

djtr said:


> Came to an equitable solution! VW does care about their customers  So far i'm pleased.


 
so..what was the solution?


----------



## ncalfe (Jan 8, 2017)

*Windows Freezing Shut*

I have a 2012 VW CC (frameless windows), in wet winter months, before I unlock the car I run a credit card through the bottom of the window and the seal. This breaks the ice free, once you click unlock, no problems opening the door.


----------

